# What snakes do you have?



## Buttersballpython (8 mo ago)

I created this because I wanted to know what types of snakes y'all have. I myself have a ghost ball python.


----------



## Central Scotland Reptiles (Nov 23, 2008)

2.4 Angolan Pythons (plus 5 2 day old hatchlings and 4 eggs currently incubating)
2.2 Sumatran Pythons
4.7 Royal Pythons


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

3.5 Royal Pythons
0.1 Bairds Rat Snake
1.0 Common Boa


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

6 beaut Albino Royal Python 
1 Hi White Pied Royal Python
1 Blizzard Corn snake 
1 LTR ( Leucistic Texas Rat snake) 
1 amazing Hybrid ( Imperial Peublan which is a King snake x Milk snake ).


Albino Royal pythons 




















LTR









Blizzard Corn










Imperial Peublan Hybrid


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

Malc said:


> 3.5 Royal Pythons
> 0.1 Bairds Rat Snake
> 1.0 Common Boa


I bet a few will be thinking you’ve got 3 and a half pythons 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## rita (Dec 28, 2011)

1 diamond python
1 FWC
3 grey banded king snakes
1 black milksnake + 3 hatchlings
1 rufous beaked snake
1 rhino ratsnake
1 blacktail cribo


----------



## QWERTYOP (Apr 5, 2021)

A California Kingsnake.












If I had more space/would like to own one day? A Rosy Boa, a Mandarin rat snake, an MBK, a grey banded Kingsnake, one of the larger milk snakes, a Nicaraguan boa.

There’s probably more, but since I’m not expecting to come into money any time soon, I’ll stick with my absolute teddy bear of a Cali King.


----------



## Swindinian (May 4, 2020)

Brazilian rainbow boas
Corn snakes
Spotted pythons
Jungle carpet pythons
Stimson pythons

Would love to keep more species, but these are all fascinating in their own ways, and keep me out of mischief ;-)


----------



## Buttersballpython (8 mo ago)

Noice


----------



## Sylvi (Dec 30, 2008)

2 Royal Pythons, 2 Honduran milk snakes and 1 Corn snake.


----------



## LiasisUK (Sep 30, 2019)

Lots.


----------



## MontePython (Feb 14, 2020)

1.0 Black rat snake
0.1 Common boa
1.0 Dumeril's boa
1.0 Japanese rat snake
1.0 Blood python
1.0 Mandarin rat snake
0.0.1 Children's python (I suspect male but haven't confirmed yet)

Never quite realised I had such a sausage fest over here :O


----------



## mooselee (Oct 8, 2007)

Just this young chap at the moment.


----------



## John Hufton (Oct 29, 2012)

A California Kingsnake, a common boa and a black tail cribo


----------



## Jaspa430 (Jun 2, 2021)

I have a retic. Shes 25% jampea HET foulsham caramel. Currently 12ft. 16kg and in a homemade 12ft viv.


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

1.0 adult normal banded coastal Cali king (Ramses);
1.0 adult normal Carolina corn (Ziggy);
1.0 adult Fox snake (John);
1.0 adult coastal rosy boa (Dude);
1.0 adult Baird's rat snake (Brutus);
1.0 '21 Spotted python (Python Lee);
1.0 '21 dark phase Desert king (Anubis);
1.0 '20 tangerine Hondo milk (Horus);
1.0 '20 normal but het for red San Diego Gopher snake (Gordon).


----------



## Swindinian (May 4, 2020)

wilkinss77 said:


> 1.0 '20 normal but het for red San Diego Gopher snake (Gordon).


Any photos to share of Gordon?


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

Swindinian said:


> Any photos to share of Gordon?


Not yet- I'll try to get pics of him & Horus when they're out of their hides.


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

wilkinss77 said:


> 1.0 adult normal banded coastal Cali king (Ramses);
> 1.0 adult normal Carolina corn (Ziggy);
> 1.0 adult Fox snake (John);
> 1.0 adult coastal rosy boa (Dude);
> ...


Any reason why you only have males?


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

ian14 said:


> Any reason why you only have males?


In some cases with the older ones I started off with pairs but the females eventually died. But generally I keep males because they either get bigger of smaller than females depending on the species. Plus I'm used to giving them male names.


----------



## Elly66 (Feb 27, 2021)

Jaspa430 said:


> I have a retic. Shes 25% jampea HET foulsham caramel. Currently 12ft. 16kg and in a homemade 12ft viv.


She's beautiful 😍


----------



## Bluesandtwo (Jun 16, 2018)

Just a corn snake right now. Had him 6 years and he's a little over 4.5 feet long now.


----------



## Swindinian (May 4, 2020)

As we are sharing photos 😁
My two corns. Normal male approx 13 years old, and Tessera female approx 2 years old (slow grown)


----------



## Swindinian (May 4, 2020)

Jungle carpet pythons


----------



## Swindinian (May 4, 2020)

Spotted pythons


----------



## Swindinian (May 4, 2020)

Brazilian rainbow boas


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

Swindinian said:


> Any photos to share of Gordon?


Quick pic of Gordon the gopher:


----------



## Swindinian (May 4, 2020)

wilkinss77 said:


> Quick pic of Gordon the gopher:


Glitchy platform - it didn’t work ☹ Have sometimes needed to edit a post to then add the photo.


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

Swindinian said:


> Glitchy platform - it didn’t work ☹ Have sometimes needed to edit a post to then add the photo.


Pic is there now.


----------



## Saladmander (12 mo ago)

3.6 house snakes
1.1 file snakes
1.1 hognoses


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

Swindinian said:


> As we are sharing photos 😁
> My two corns. Normal male approx 13 years old, and Tessera female approx 2 years old (slow grown)


I'm going to offer you a months free trial of Reptiware - I've seen some interesting ways to document feedings and sheddings etc, but using a black marker pen on glass.... give it another six months you'll need to replace the panel so you can see the snake, and carefully wrap the old panel and store it for historical records


----------



## Swindinian (May 4, 2020)

Haha, 😁 that comment made me laugh.
I agree it is messy and unsightly, but it allows a quick check on recent progress.
It somehow does not bother me……

Card notes tend to get wet/smudged. Ought not to handle phone whilst handling snake food, I suppose I could try audio notes.

Have been meaning to go digital, but closest I got so far was taking photos of the notes 😁 then wiping down the glass with propan-2-ol.😂🤣😂🤣😂

I did download 3 Apps to trial but never progressed 🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## Swindinian (May 4, 2020)

wilkinss77 said:


> Quick pic of Gordon the gopher:
> View attachment 364001


Gorgeous! I think I was also tempted by that one, but reminded myself not to expand further on species. Glad you gave him a home


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

Swindinian said:


> Haha, 😁 that comment made me laugh.
> I agree it is messy and unsightly, but it allows a quick check on recent progress.
> It somehow does not bother me……
> 
> ...


Whatever works... just wonder what back up solution you have to all the stored panels of glass over the years 🤣

Here ya go... download the current version and give it a go.... Last year my boa had a bad RI that needed injectable antibiotics and presenting the vet with all the reports on his feeding, shedding, weight and bowl movements was a great help to the vets. Not sure what they would make of someone submitting several sheets of glass  

Anyway the offer is there, first 30 days are free, then billed monthly unless cancelled before the 30 days are up.


----------

